# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Vision stuck while dreaming?

## mrcogllrdo

I can clarify some points if you're still confused by the end of this post, but the main gist of it is that my vision gets stuck while dreaming. An analogy to this is like looking at a photograph: I can see the environment, but my actions don't update the image I see. This is incredibly frustrating, since my fun in dreaming/lucid dreaming is cut short. This doesn't happen frequently enough for me to see a doctor about it, but it's annoying in its own right. 


A weird side-effect of my vision getting stuck is that my movements become more sluggish. The characters/events in my dream are also still able to interact with me as if my vision was never stuck in the first place.


There has been one instance in which I was able to remedy my problem, but it has never worked since. The solution I used was to pretend that I had glasses that recorded my vision and then replayed it in individual frames for long periods of time. I imagined myself taking off the glasses, which fixed the problem I had in that particular dream. I tried the same solution in the next dream, but to no avail.


I'm not sure if this information helps, but I tend to sleep on my side. One of my eyes also tend to open while dreaming and I get this weird mix of seeing reality and my own dream at the same time. I tend to suffer more from my problem when I am lucid dreaming. I have been lucid dreaming since the age of six on at least a weekly basis, though I stopped caring that much about several years ago. I had a lucid dream that went on for a couple of minutes about thirty minutes ago, so I was reminded about my problems.


I'm really getting tired of this happening and want some possible explanations and solutions to my problems :\ So hey, why not ask DV?

EDIT1: It's not a nightmare. It doesn't happen in one specific dream setting, but can happen in any dream setting in any situation. I don't necessarily experience bad things while my vision is stuck.

----------


## mcwillis

Find/create a mirror in a lucid dream.  Look at your dreambody eyes in the mirror and clear out the 'gunk' in your dreambody eyes.

----------


## mrcogllrdo

Why does it happen in the first place?

----------


## mcwillis

> Why does it happen in the first place?



Don't know.  But if you clear that 'gunk' out it may solve your probllem.  It will definitely take anyone's lucids to a hyper-real level.

----------


## The Miracle

I wonder if your eye muscles aren't functioning effectively during sleep?

----------


## melanieb

^^^What The Mircale said.

Have you ever set up a video recorder to see what happens when you sleep? Obviously this won't tell you as much as a sleep study but it might give you some hints about your body that you can correlate to a dream, particularly if your camera can place a time-index on the video.

Worth a try.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

If this isn't something physical such as your eyes actually not moving while asleep, or being open then it's simply all in your head.

Since it's been happening for so long, you have become so used to it that you've come to expect it, no matter how much it may annoy you. All you need to do is simply realise that not being able to see properly or move your eyes or update your vision is just an illusion! You *are* able to move your eyes, you just need to break the illusion and habit that you think you cant!  :smiley:

----------


## StuckVision

I just registered because i just had the same experience and found this post via google. Seemingly the only one on the internet with the exact same experience. Basically i dreamt i woke up in my bed with a vision of my room looking all normal, but as i got up my vision was just stuck like i was still lying down. Needless to say it freaked me the hell out and i WAS able to close my eyes and try to "shake" the photograph thing but it just wouldn't go away. I could basically feel with my hands everything around me, my bedtable etc, but my vision was just stuck. 

After 2-3 minutes of what felt like i was going insane stuck in this vision i decided to close my eyes and just feel my way to get to my cellphone and call for help. This is when an odd thing happened and i guess i slipped into a complete dreamstate again, at the end of my bed a "being" was there. It was a fat man and if i was really awake it would've freaked me out, but i was just happy that "someone" was there to help me, so this entity helped me out through the door and funny enough about the comment with the mirror, he put me infront of a glassdoor and told me to open my eyes, i could see again, i could see myself, but with long blond hair (which i had just cut off in real life) and i had sunglasses on. Behind the glasswall was a long gloomy dark path and the entity asked me if i wanted to continue down that path. I said no. He then took me to another glass door with a brightlit room inside and and i was peeking to see what was inthere i woke up in my bed from the exact same position i was having the stuck vision from.

Was crazy! Never experienced anything like it.

I am in detox from an unhealthy lifestyle with too much hash smoking and i guess the whole "path" thing is pretty obvious in what it "meant".

----------


## smitho80

Sorry for recovering an old thread, I just registered too because of the same reason as the post above.

It happened to me a lot of times, particularly in detox periods. Normally I have some problems with sleep paralysis and this is kind of linked to it. First few times it was kind of shocking, but later I managed to recognize it and relax. Most of the times it happened during the daytime naps with a lot of light.
Basically you dream that your picture is paused frame like in a video player, but you can move your body, you feel everything, you can talk and hear...

First few times I thought that it was all dream, but as I found out that it happens to me a lot when I sleep with a lot of light - I started to "induce it".
My conclusion is that for some reason everything falls a sleep besides your vision. Everything that you experience there is a dream, but your vision stays awake feeling "paused" since your head is lying down on a pillow. You don't get the same experience as with sleep paralysis since you are 100% sure that you are walking and hitting objects in room. With sleep paralysis it is the body that goes asleep, but here it seems like you are whole asleep with only vision awake so it feels like it is a dream that is paused.

I'm pretty sure that my eyes were open since sometimes I can "snap out of it" and the image stays the same, only my body twitches as I wake up.

----------


## kadie

I have had it two times that I can remember. It is weird and frustrating. It is exactly like your dream is on pause, but you're lucid and know things aren't right, but Cant change it. Very frustrating indeed.

----------

